# Gun Season 10 pt.



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This buck was up for some late rutting activity. He came past my stand yesterday afternoon harassing a group of does. One shot from the Rem 870 and he went about 20 yards.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm liking the brow tines on this one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck Lewis!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah those are nice brow times. Congrats nice buck!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice buck! I like your garage. Im amazed that theres no blood on the floor.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Buck for sure!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice buck!! Love the character


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Good brow tines on that guy. Congrats. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

He won't be harassing does anymore! Nice.:!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck Lewis. Will be a nice addition to the others on the wall.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice buck. Like the brow tines as well. 

Congrats to ya!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all! Finally got the field photo to load. Representing OGF with the tobogan...lol


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful buck!!!:woot:


----------

